# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Мониторы AOC и Phillips вновь лидируют на рынке Восточной Европы

## Labs

• Несмотря на трудности в IT-индустрии, мониторы AOC и Philips продолжают успешно демонстрировать высокие темпы роста. 
• В Восточной Европе совокупная рыночная доля двух брендов увеличилась с 15 до более чем 17%, что позволило компаниям занять лидирующую позицию.
• На общеевропейском рынке мониторов, объем которого снизился более чем на 12%, два бренда имеют совокупную долю около 12%, что соответствует 3-й позиции.

Несмотря на непростую экономическую ситуацию в ряде стран Восточной Европы и в сфере IT в целом, компании AOC и MMD, лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, успешно продолжают работу в данном регионе. Как АОС, так и MMD являются дочерними компаниями ведущего мирового производителя мониторов – компании TPV.

Совокупная доля брендов AOC и Phillips составила более чем 17%, что выводит компании на первое место в восточноевропейском регионе. Вопреки тому, что ситуация на рынке остается сложной, во 2-м квартале AOC и Phillips увеличили свою общую долю на рынке почти на 20% по сравнению с 1-ым кварталом этого года.

«Начало 2015 года стало непростым этапом в развитии IT индустрии. Обменный курс доллара и экономическая неопределенность ослабили рынок для всех участников. В такой ситуации были приняты некоторые дополнительный меры, но при этом сохранена общая стратегия: акцент на инновационных решениях и потребностях наших клиентов, – так Томас Шаде, вице-президент региона EMEA в AOC и MMD, комментирует результаты недавнего исследования рынка, проведенного компанией Context. – Тот факт, что доля наших брендов растет и развитие происходит опережающими темпами по сравнению с рынком в целом, доказывает, что нами выбрана правильная стратегия», – добавляет он.

----------

